# Problems dual booting Windows 10 and 7



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a new HP 14-al061nr laptop with Windows 10 installed on it and I'm trying to install Windows 7 on a separate partition. I created a bootable USB stick with Windows 7 on it using Rufus, and when I finally managed to change the boot order so the USB booted first, I got an error message saying, "The selected boot device failed".

I was unable to find any solutions to this problem, and in desperation, I decided to try this page's advice and start the Windows 7 installation process from inside Windows Explorer. Everything seemed to be going all right until the computer restarted. For a few seconds, I had a black screen giving me the option of which OS to boot -- Windows 10 or Windows Setup. Then the screen changed to this:









I was able to get back into Windows 10, but I'm a bit lost as to what's going on, and I figured I should ask for help before I accidentally made things even worse. Does anyone know what's going on and what I can do to fix things?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

To install Windows 7 on a relatively new computer (which most probably uses UEFI), you'll need to go to BIOS, turn off "Secure Boot" and change boot setting to "Legacy".


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

OverTallman said:


> To install Windows 7 on a relatively new computer (which most probably uses UEFI), you'll need to go to BIOS, turn off "Secure Boot" and change boot setting to "Legacy".


I disabled Secure Boot and enabled Legacy Mode, then restarted using the Advanced Startup option. I clicked the Use a Device button, then the EFI USB Device button, and got the same "The selected boot device failed" message as before.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Check this out for making a UEFI bootable Usb stick :-

https://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

managed said:


> Check this out for making a UEFI bootable Usb stick :-
> 
> https://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html


I followed the instructions on that page to the letter, but I still got the same error message.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you plan to dual-boot with Windows 7 and Windows 10 in the same hard drive, you should install the older operating system first.

Note: I've owned only computers that have a legacy BIOS and not a UEFI BIOS, so maybe that rule doesn't apply. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Akril said:


> I followed the instructions on that page to the letter, but I still got the same error message.


Did you change the Bios back from Legacy ? Do so if not and see if the Usb stick boots then.

Frank : I believe you are correct and the newer version of Windows should still be installed before the newer one.


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

managed said:


> Did you change the Bios back from Legacy ? Do so if not and see if the Usb stick boots then.
> 
> Frank : I believe you are correct and the newer version of Windows should still be installed before the newer one.


I changed Legacy Mode to disabled, restarted with the USB stick in the drive and tried to boot from it. Again, same error message.

As for the older OS needing to be installed first, I've seen several sources claiming that it _is_ possible to install Windows 7 on a partition on a computer with Windows 10 already installed on it while other sources claim otherwise. Either way, I'm feeling a bit lost.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you have a choice install an older version of Windows before a newer version. The reason is that an older version will not recognize the newer and not set up a dual boot. So, when installing the older second you have the extra step of setting up the dual boot. Otherwise the order makes little, if any, difference.

I don't know what the problem with booting the USB flash drive is. You created it with Rufus for UEFI, right? It is Windows 7 64-bit, right? If in the boot choices USB is offered twice (once for legacy) you've tried both, right?


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

TerryNet said:


> I don't know what the problem with booting the USB flash drive is. You created it with Rufus for UEFI, right? It is Windows 7 64-bit, right?


Yes to both questions.



> If in the boot choices USB is offered twice (once for legacy) you've tried both, right?


I'm not sure if I've ever seen two USB options. I'm pretty sure the only USB option I've been offered after rebooting through the Advanced Startup option and choosing "Use a Device" is "EFI USB Device" .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try this method, with the original method I posted there may have been a problem with a *.efi file (as shown at the link) :-
http://woshub.com/how-to-create-uefi-bootable-usb-drive-to-install-windows-7/


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

managed said:


> Try this method, with the original method I posted there may have been a problem with a *.efi file (as shown at the link) :-
> http://woshub.com/how-to-create-uefi-bootable-usb-drive-to-install-windows-7/


I created a new bootable USB using that method, but I still got the same error message.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

See if post #5 here helps :- https://www.eightforums.com/install...-8-multiboot-issue-post451332.html#post451332

If that didn't help you may have to start again from post #2 at the same link.


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

managed said:


> See if post #5 here helps :- https://www.eightforums.com/install...-8-multiboot-issue-post451332.html#post451332
> 
> If that didn't help you may have to start again from post #2 at the same link.


Regarding Post #5, I couldn't find any "Other OS" options to select. I created a new bootable USB following the steps linked in Post #2 and disabled Secure Boot, and this time I _didn't_ get the error message. I got the "Windows is Loading Files" progress bar, which transitioned into the Starting Windows screen, but unfortunately, my computer froze on that screen. The same thing happened when I tried restarting.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I checked and HP only provide Windows 10 drivers for that model so the 7 install may not have drivers for some hardware on that laptop and that's why the install fails.

You could try installing 7 into a Virtual Machine running inside 10, VirtualBox should work for that and it's free.
www.htpcbeginner.com/install-virtualbox-on-windows/


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

managed said:


> I checked and HP only provide Windows 10 drivers for that model so the 7 install may not have drivers for some hardware on that laptop and that's why the install fails.
> 
> You could try installing 7 into a Virtual Machine running inside 10, VirtualBox should work for that and it's free.
> www.htpcbeginner.com/install-virtualbox-on-windows/


I see. I've tried using VirtualBox in the past, and I may try it again if I really have exhausted all other options here.

Just to make certain: There's no way I can install Windows 7 on this laptop model, correct (would creating a bootable USB of Windows 10, installing over my copy of Windows 10 with Windows 7 and installing Windows 10 on a separate partition afterwards even be possible)?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

To be honest I don't know if it's possible to install 7 or not, I'm just guessing here and trying to give reason(s) for what's been happening. You can keep trying if you like but I don't know how you can get any further.


----------



## Akril (Mar 2, 2007)

managed said:


> To be honest I don't know if it's possible to install 7 or not, I'm just guessing here and trying to give reason(s) for what's been happening. You can keep trying if you like but I don't know how you can get any further.


All right, I see. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome. If I do think of anything else I will post here again.


----------

